# FR: kilomètres à/par l'heure



## Jecy

on dit "3 euro le kilo" aussi on peut dire "30km à l'heure"
donc quand on ajourte la préposition 
merci d'avance


----------



## LMorland

Jecy said:


> on dit "3 euro le kilo" aussi on peut dire "30 km à l'heure"


Je ne suis pas française, mais je ne crois pas que cela soit correcte. Selon mes infos, c'est  _"30 km par heure".

_(Si vous connaissez l'anglais, c'est à peu près le même dans les deux langues : _3 euros the kilo __/ 3 euros per kilo ; 30 km per hour.)_


----------



## Jecy

ok je vois I get it thanks


----------



## mnewcomb71

One can often say "Je roulais à 140km à l'heure".

Why the difference, I do not know.


----------



## TitTornade

Hi,
we can say : 
- in spoken language : "130 kilomètres à l'heure" (or sometimes : "130 kilomètres heure", but it is "scientifically" false !)

- in scientific language : "130 kilomètres par heure"


----------



## LMorland

TitTornade said:


> - in spoken language : "130 kilomètres à l'heure"... but it is "scientifically" false !)


Merci pour la précision.  I shall not learn it, then!


----------



## Jecy

Ah merci


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> - in spoken language : "130 kilomètres à l'heure" (or sometimes : "130 kilomètres heure", but it is "scientifically" false !)
> - in scientific language : "130 kilomètres par heure"


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord… En français, les trois formulations sont correctes. Je dirais même que dans la langue littéraire, on emploiera presque toujours la 1re tournure…

_cent [kilomètres] à l'heure_  (littéraire)
_cent kilomètres par heure_  (scientifique)
_cent kilomètres-heure_  (courant)

Cf. TLFi, BDL, Dictionnaire de l'Académie (9e éd.)…


----------



## yyou

On dit aussi souvent "rouler à 130" ;-)


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> _cent kilomètres-heure_  (courant)
> 
> Cf. TLFi, BDL, Dictionnaire de l'Académie (9e éd.)…


 
Une vitesse est un rapport "distance sur temps" !
Il est erroné de dire "_kilomètre-heure_", même si c'est utilisé dans le langage courant !
Mais que fait l'académie de sciences ! 

Me, ton lien vers Dictionnaire de l'Académie (9e éd.) renvoie au TLFi, c'est normal ?
C'est juste pour savoir à qui écrire pour râler à propos du kilomètre-heure !
J'aimerais voir un _*familier* _figurer à côté_ !!!  _


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade said:


> Une vitesse est un rapport "distance sur temps" !
> Il est erroné de dire "_kilomètre-heure_", même si c'est utilisé dans le langage courant !
> Mais que fait l'académie de sciences !



Bonjour.
Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Il me semble que juxtaposer les deux mots ne compromet pas la nature de l'opération (rapport ou produit), mais cela ne la précise pas. Ce n'est pas faux, c'est juste imprécis.

De toutes façons, pour un physicien, ce qui fait foi, ce n'est pas vraiment la manière dont ça se prononce, mais celle dont ça s'écrit : km/h et pas km.h. Et tous les profs de physique prononcent "mètre seconde" pour m/s.


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> Me, ton lien vers Dictionnaire de l'Académie (9e éd.) renvoie au TLFi, c'est normal ?
> C'est juste pour savoir à qui écrire pour râler à propos du kilomètre-heure !
> J'aimerais voir un _*familier* _figurer à côté_ !!!  _


Non, il pointe bien vers le dictionnaire de l'Académie… Regarde bien dans la colonne de gauche…  (Le site du CNRTL est un portail vers plusieurs dictionnaires et pas seulement vers le TLFi !)


Fred_C said:


> Il me semble que juxtaposer les deux mots ne compromet pas la nature de l'opération (rapport ou produit), mais cela ne la précise pas. Ce n'est pas faux, c'est juste imprécis.


 Bien d'accord avec toi. Je dirais même que c'est l'opération (× ou /) donnant l'unité la plus courante qui l'emporte :

kilomètres-heure → km/h km·h
kilowatts-heures → kW/h kWh
mètres-seconde → m/s m·s
newtons-mètres → N/m N·m

* Remarque :* Au pluriel, la présence ou l'absence de _s_ final permet de déterminer s'il s'agit d'un produit ou d'un rapport… Il y a en outre une autre possibilité pour le produit : l'agglutination des deux termes (_kilowattheure, newtonmètre_…).


----------



## LMorland

Maître Capello said:


> *Remarque :* Au pluriel, la présence ou l'absence de _s_ final permet de déterminer s'il s'agit d'un produit ou d'un rapport… Il y a en outre une autre possibilité pour le produit : l'agglutination des deux termes (_kilowattheure, newtonmètre_…).


Impressionnant !  Il te faudra remettre ton ancien avatar sur le Forum !


----------



## TitTornade

> Et tous les profs de physique prononcent "mètre seconde" pour m/s.


 
Re,
J'ai interrogé quelques profs de physique et futurs profs de physique cette après-midi en leur demandant "quelle est l'unité de la vitesse ?"
Avec un regard suspicieux, ils m'ont répondu et j'ai eu des "mètre par seconde", "mètre seconde moins un", "kilomètre par heure"... mais pas de "mètre seconde"  qui pour moi reste scientifiquement erroné, tout comme "kilomètre-heure" !



> De toutes façons, pour un physicien, ce qui fait foi, ce n'est pas vraiment la manière dont ça se prononce, mais celle dont ça s'écrit : km/h et pas km.h.


 
Ah bon ? On pourrait donc tolérer toutes les imprécisions et erreurs à l'oral mais pas à l'écrit ?  
Étrange !


----------

